# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Hasson & Wong Video Fridays

## Jotronic

This thread is the placeholder for a different video every week from Hasson & Wong. The videos will be a mix of new results along with any new educational videos we produce or any video we think will be of interest to the community. Newest videos will be placed at the top of the list.

November 20th, 2009

This patient previously had artificial hair fibers transplanted into the frontal half of his scalp with the hopes of having a restored appearance for his hair loss. As is common the result was an unnatural appearance and massive scarring. In the before photos you can see the amount of scarring appears as a "helmet" in the exposed recipient area. The patient traveled from Italy to have two repair sessions with Dr. Wong for the results you see below.



November 13th, 2009

This local patient came to Dr. Hasson to have his frontal scalp restored as well as his crown. 3339 grafts were placed to rebuild his hairline, the areas immediately behind, and for light coverage in the crown.



November 6, 2009

This patient came to Dr. Wong from New York 10.5 months ago to have a true megasession to address his advanced loss. 5833 grafts were transplanted in one session for the result you see below. Note some of the video shows the hair styled with hair putty to show the versatility of the result.



October 30th, 2009

This local patient came in for mild hairline reshaping and density. In one session Dr. Wong and his team transplanted 1489 grafts to accomplish the agreed upon goals. The results are two years post-op.



October 23, 2009

This patient was posted before but he came back in for additional full face photos and HD video. He originally had tunnel grafts to secure his old hair system. He came to Dr. Hasson for removal of these tunnel grafts then, once healed, he returned for 4134 grafts in one session.




This NW7 Seattle patient came to see Dr. Wong to improve his appearance in 2003. He then had a second session in 2004.



October 8th, 2009

This local patient felt that his existing hairline aged him prematurely. In early 2009 Dr. Hasson used 3009 grafts to rebuild a strong hairline but with proper temple recession to insure his results were appropriate for his age. 7 Months and 3 weeks later the patient returned to show us the result that you see below.



October 2nd, 2009

This local patient wanted to have his hairline and crown area restored so he would look more like his actual age. He understood that his juvenile hairline would not be natural for the long term so an adult hairline with proper temple recession was constructed. Dr. Hasson also reconstructed the natural whorl pattern of his crown for the result you see below. This was accomplished with 3113 grafts in one session.



September 25th, 2009

This local patient asked Dr. Hasson to restore a more youthful appearance for him as he felt that he looked much older than he really was. 4580 grafts were moved 3.5 years ago for the result you see below.



September 18th, 2009

This local NW6 patient originally came to see Dr. Wong in July of 2005 and received 4953 grafts in one session. He returned in August of 2006 for a second session of 2265 grafts. We presented his case in photos and video two years ago and I have included one of his older photos from that time frame to compare. It is the second photo in the collage.

We have recently started calling some of our patients that were in our early video gallery because we are trying to update those videos to high definition to be in line with the new videos we have posted over the past two years. He was happy to return for new photos and video and to show us his new hairstyle. His new video will be posted on September 18th in our "H&W Video Fridays" thread.




September 11th, 2009

This repair patient came to Dr. Hasson 3 years ago with the hope that his previous transplant results could be camouflaged and improved. 7818 grafts were transplanted in one session for the result seen below.



September 4th, 2009

This local patient came in to see Dr. Wong about filling in the thinning areas on his scalp and to rebuild his hairline. One session of 5409 grafts was performed 16 months ago and the result is shown below.



August 28th, 2009

This patient came to see Dr. Wong in May of 2008. He had a hairline that was naturally already thick and not receding so no work was done in that area however his crown had thinned considerably and made the patient very self conscious. Dr. Wong and his team rebuilt the patient's natural whorl pattern using the lateral slit technique so the angle and direction could be oriented with maximum control. 2562 grafts were used to achieve the result shown.





August 21st, 2009

This is a unique case that no doubt most of you have not seen the likes of before.

This local patient underwent a procedure many years ago to attach a hair system to his scalp. At one point some clinics would create "tunnels" in a patient's scalp tissue in order for hooks from a system to latch onto. We have seen several of these cases over the years and have reversed them all successfully.

Dr. Hasson performed two procedures on this patient. The first session was performed to remove the tunnels and give the scalp time to heal. Once done Dr. Hasson and his team were able to move 4134 grafts in one session. Ten months later (and without hair coloring) the patient has a much more manageable head of hair that is not subject to routine maintenance (and infection) like his old hair system.



August 14, 2009

This local patient suffered from what is known as traction alopecia. In his case it was caused by wearing the traditional "Patka" turban common among Sikh youth and is a condition we see in our office often because of the large Sikh community in Vancouver. His hairline was effectively pulled out over a period of time due to how tight the Patka is worn. Dr. Wong and his team moved 1680 grafts in one session to rebuild a mature but strong hairline that frames his face better and to restore a more youthful appearance. The result shown is ten months after surgery.




August 7, 2009

This patient from the east coast of the United States asked Dr. Hasson to restore as much hair as possible. 8882 Grafts in two sessions allowed for the results you see below.




July 31, 09

This local patient came in ten months ago for as much of a transformation as surgically possible in one session. Dr. Wong and team moved 5257 grafts in one sitting for the result you see below.




July 24,09 

This patient had two previous "1000 graft each" surgeries in the UK that left him with with these unsatisfactory results depicted in the before photos. Dr. Hasson placed the majority of the 4371 grafts in the frontal zone both to provide naturalness and hide the old work. Some grafts were placed mid scalp and into the crown for overall balance. This patient will be back for scar revision to reduce the scar from his UK procedures and to add density in the mid scalp and crown.



July 17th, 2009

For this patient Dr. Hasson was able to achieve quite a transformation. A rebuild hairline and frontal zone with coverage back to the crown has given him the appear of a full head of hair in one session with 4256 grafts. This video is nine months post-op.




July 10th, 2009

This patient had two procedures with Dr. Wong, the first of which was in early 2002. The second procedure was performed in 2003 for a total of 2932 grafts. The final result shown is six years post-op. The hairline and crown were the focus of each procedure. This patient is one of our consultants in our Vancouver office.



July 3rd, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient wanted to have an improved appearance for his wedding. Two procedures were performed with the second being ten months ago. The hairline was rebuilt in a conservative fashion but with healthy density.

Proper temple recession was established so that the result would be consistent with that of an adult male. His cousins now call him the "Persian Elvis".

Thank you, thank you very much.



June 25, 2009

This local patient came to see Dr. Hasson two years ago. He requested hairline reconstruction for a younger appearance and for the option for more hair styles. 3355 grafts were used to accomplish his goals.



June 19, 2009

This patient had two previous mini-graft procedures in the early nineties. Because he was not informed at the time about Rogaine or Propecia he continued to lose hair for nine years until he was a NW6+ with two donor scars and very obvious and pluggy looking grafts making up his sparse hairline. Three sessions over the course of 2.5 years were performed for a total of 7917 grafts. Results shown are five years post-op.



June 12, 2009,
This local patient came to see Dr. Hasson to fill in his crown area with a new and natural appearing whorl pattern. He was also seeking a new hairline with high density. A second session was performed to lower his hairline further one year later.



June 5, 2009
This local patient came to see Dr. Wong for overall thickening of the top of his scalp as well as hairline reconstruction. Two sessions were performed for a total of 6648 grafts.



May 29th, 2009

This local patient came to Dr. Hasson with the stated intention of looking younger. 3337 grafts of his fine hair were transplanted in one session to rebuild an age appropriate hairline and to give him coverage on the top of his scalp. The results shown are one year post-op.



May 21st, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient came to Dr. Wong seeking as much of a transformation as possible in one session. With 5020 grafts in one session Dr. Wong and his team created a new hairline, filled in the top of the scalp for greater coverage with a slight dusting to the crown.




May 15th, 2009-
Eleven months ago this local patient came into our clinic for hair restoration. He wanted the hairline to be reconstructed with good coverage for the mid-scalp. 3448 grafts were placed to achieve his goals.







May 8th, 2009

This patient came to see Dr. Wong for a new hairline. Her natural hairline had receded yet she had no other signs of typical female hairloss (diffused loss throughout). Dr. Wong dense packed 2536 grafts in one session to lower her hairline approximately 1.5cm and to fill in the temporal recession to be more appropriate for a female.



May 1st, 2009
This local to Vancouver patient came to our clinic 14 months ago for reconstruction of the front 1/2 of his scalp where the loss was obvious. Dr. Hasson used 3422 grafts in one session to rebuild the front half and blend into his existing hair for a smooth transition.



April 24th, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient came in last week to show us his results and to express his thanks for a job well done by Dr. Wong and his team. One year ago the patient came in for crown restoration with 2319 grafts in one session.



April 17th, 2009-
This local patient wished for a new hairline and healthy coverage. 4742 grafts were transplanted ten months ago and the patient was nice enough to come by for a follow up visit to show us his results.



Friday April 10th, 2009-
This patient approached Dr. Wong with the goal of achieving as much coverage as possible in one session. His donor area characteristics presented an opportunity to perform a larger than average session where 5698 grafts were taken in one session. The priority areas were the hairline and the top with any grafts left over going into the crown. The results shown are only eight months post-op.




This patient came to see Dr. Hasson to address his obvious areas of hair loss. In one procedure Dr. Hasson and his team moved 4171 grafts to establish a completely new hairline and solid coverage over most of the top of his scalp. The crown was not addressed as Proscar has been holding it well.

The patient is available to meeting if his schedule permits.



This patient came from central Canada and asked Dr. Wong to give him as much of a restoration as possible in one session. He was 26 years old and felt that his hair loss made him look considerably older than he was. With 4009 grafts Dr. Wong rebuilt a hairline that included proper recession for an adult male and gave him a much younger appearance without front-loading the scalp. The patient is 16 months post-op.

----------


## Jkel

Very impressive hair transplant. I like the idea of Video Fridays, it's very cool.

----------


## Jotronic

New video in our "Video Fridays" lineup is now posted.

----------


## HelpROGER

Looks good! Can I ask how long it takes for the scalp pinkness to fade?

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video, April 10th, 2009

This patient approached Dr. Wong with the goal of achieving as much coverage as possible in one session. His donor area characteristics presented an opportunity to perform a larger than average session where 5698 grafts were taken in one session. The priority areas were the hairline and the top with any grafts left over going into the crown. The results shown are only eight months post-op.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new result.

April 17th, 2009-
This local patient wished for a new hairline and healthy coverage. 4742 grafts were transplanted ten months ago and the patient was nice enough to come by for a follow up visit to show us his results.

----------


## Jotronic

April 24th, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient came in last week to show us his results and to express his thanks for a job well done by Dr. Wong and his team. One year ago the patient came in for crown restoration with 2319 grafts in one session.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video

May 1st, 2009
This local to Vancouver patient came to our clinic 14 months ago for reconstruction of the front 1/2 of his scalp where the loss was obvious. Dr. Hasson used 3422 grafts in one session to rebuild the front half and blend into his existing hair for a smooth transition.

----------


## PayDay

Very nice!!!

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

May 8th, 2009

This patient came to see Dr. Wong for a new hairline. Her natural hairline had receded yet she had no other signs of typical female hairloss (diffused loss throughout). Dr. Wong dense packed 2536 grafts in one session to lower her hairline approximately 1.5cm and to fill in the temporal recession to be more appropriate for a female.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

May 15th, 2009-
Eleven months ago this local patient came into our clinic for hair restoration. He wanted the hairline to be reconstructed with good coverage for the mid-scalp. 3448 grafts were placed to achieve his goals.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

May 21st, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient came to Dr. Wong seeking as much of a transformation as possible in one session. With 5020 grafts in one session Dr. Wong and his team created a new hairline, filled in the top of the scalp for greater coverage with a slight dusting to the crown.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

May 29th, 2009

 This local patient came to Dr. Hasson with the stated intention of looking younger. 3337 grafts of his fine hair were transplanted in one session to rebuild an age appropriate hairline and to give him coverage on the top of his scalp. The results shown are one year post-op.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...


July 3rd, 2009

This local to Vancouver patient wanted to have an improved appearance for his wedding. Two procedures were performed with the second being ten months ago. The hairline was rebuilt in a conservative fashion but with healthy density.

Proper temple recession was established so that the result would be consistent with that of an adult male. His cousins now call him the "Persian Elvis".

Thank you, thank you very much.

----------


## bigmac

Persian Elvis,thats funny .

His result is great and this thread is great watching all these videos.

Thanks bm.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

July 10th, 2009

This patient had two procedures with Dr. Wong, the first of which was in early 2002. The second procedure was performed in 2003 for a total of 2932 grafts. The final result shown is six years post-op. The hairline and crown were the focus of each procedure. This patient is one of our consultants in our Vancouver office.

----------


## Winston

I love video Fridays! :Smile:  Nice example!

----------


## Jotronic

Thanks, Winston.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video..

July 17th, 2009

For this patient Dr. Hasson was able to achieve quite a transformation. A rebuild hairline and frontal zone with coverage back to the crown has given him the appear of a full head of hair. This video is nine months post-op.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video

July 24,09 

This patient had two previous "1000 graft each" surgeries in the UK that left him with with these unsatisfactory results depicted in the before photos. Dr. Hasson placed the majority of the 4371 grafts in the frontal zone both to provide naturalness and hide the old work. Some grafts were placed mid scalp and into the crown for overall balance. This patient will be back for scar revision to reduce the scar from his UK procedures and to add density in the mid scalp and crown.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

July 31, 09

This local patient came in ten months ago for as much of a transformation as surgically possible in one session. Dr. Wong and team moved 5257 grafts in one sitting for the result you see below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

August 7, 2009

This patient from the east coast of the United States asked Dr. Hasson to restore as much hair as possible. 8882 Grafts in two sessions allowed for the results you see below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

August 14, 2009

This local patient suffered from what is known as traction alopecia. In his case it was caused by wearing the traditional "Patka" turban common among Sikh youth and is a condition we see in our office often because of the large Sikh community in Vancouver. His hairline was effectively pulled out over a period of time due to how tight the Patka is worn. Dr. Wong and his team moved 1680 grafts in one session to rebuild a mature but strong hairline that frames his face better and to restore a more youthful appearance. The result shown is ten months after surgery.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

Dr. Hasson performed two procedures on this patient. The first session was performed to remove the tunnels and give the scalp time to heal. Once done Dr. Hasson and his team were able to move 4134 grafts in one session. Ten months later (and without hair coloring) the patient has a much more manageable head of hair that is not subject to routine maintenance (and infection) like his old hair system.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

August 28th, 2009

This patient came to see Dr. Wong in May of 2008. He had a hairline that was naturally already thick and not receding so no work was done in that area however his crown had thinned considerably and made the patient very self conscious. Dr. Wong and his team rebuilt the patient's natural whorl pattern using the lateral slit technique so the angle and direction could be oriented with maximum control. 2562 grafts were used to achieve the result shown.

----------


## blowmeup

That s some great work!

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

September 4th, 2009

This local patient came in to see Dr. Wong about filling in the thinning areas on his scalp and to rebuild his hairline. One session of 5409 grafts was performed 16 months ago and the result is shown below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

September 11th, 2009

This repair patient came to Dr. Hasson 3 years ago with the hope that his previous transplant results could be camouflaged and improved. 7818 grafts were transplanted in one session for the result seen below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

September 18th, 2009

This local NW6 patient originally came to see Dr. Wong in July of 2005 and received 4953 grafts in one session. He returned in August of 2006 for a second session of 2265 grafts. We presented his case in photos and video two years ago and I have included one of his older photos from that time frame to compare. It is the second photo in the collage.

We have recently started calling some of our patients that were in our early video gallery because we are trying to update those videos to high definition to be in line with the new videos we have posted over the past two years. He was happy to return for new photos and video and to show us his new hairstyle. His new video will be posted on September 18th in our "H&W Video Fridays" thread.

----------


## Coligion

Jotronic, I know Hasson & Wong like to focus on larger graft sessions, but do you anticipate getting videos with smaller graft counts?  Im thinking along the lines of 1000 to 1500 grafts?  Thanks.

----------


## Jotronic

Good question. There are four cases on the first page of this thread that are below 2500 grafts with the lowest at 1600 grafts. As soon as a patient with a smaller graft count agrees to be video taped I'll be sure to post it.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

September 25th, 2009

This local patient asked Dr. Hasson to restore a more youthful appearance for him as he felt that he looked much older than he really was. 4580 grafts were moved 3.5 years ago for the result you see below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

October 2nd, 2009

This local patient wanted to have his hairline and crown area restored so he would look more like his actual age. He understood that his juvenile hairline would not be natural for the long term so an adult hairline with proper temple recession was constructed. Dr. Hasson also reconstructed the natural whorl pattern of his crown for the result you see below. This was accomplished with 3113 grafts in one session.

----------


## Jotronic

October 8th, 2009

This local patient felt that his existing hairline aged him prematurely. In early 2009 Dr. Hasson used 3009 grafts to rebuild a strong hairline but with proper temple recession to insure his results were appropriate for his age. 7 Months and 3 weeks later the patient returned to show us the result that you see below.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

This NW7 Seattle patient came to see Dr. Wong to improve his appearance in 2003. He then had a second session in 2004.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

October 23, 2009

This patient was posted before but he came back in for additional full face photos and HD video. He originally had tunnel grafts to secure his old hair system. He came to Dr. Hasson for removal of these tunnel grafts then, once healed, he returned for 4134 grafts in one session.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

October 30th, 2009

This local patient came in for mild hairline reshaping and density. In one session Dr. Wong and his team transplanted 1489 grafts to accomplish the agreed upon goals. The results are two years post-op.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

November 6, 2009

This patient came to Dr. Wong from New York 10.5 months ago to have a true megasession to address his advanced loss. 5833 grafts were transplanted in one session for the result you see below. Note some of the video shows the hair styled with hair putty to show the versatility of the result.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

This local patient came to Dr. Hasson to have his frontal scalp restored as well as his crown. 3339 grafts were placed to rebuild his hairline, the areas immediately behind, and for light coverage in the crown.

----------


## Jotronic

Bump for new video...

November 20th, 2009

This patient previously had artificial hair fibers transplanted into the frontal half of his scalp with the hopes of having a restored appearance for his hair loss. As is common the result was an unnatural appearance and massive scarring. In the before photos you can see the amount of scarring appears as a "helmet" in the exposed recipient area. The patient traveled from Italy to have two repair sessions with Dr. Wong for the results you see below.

----------

